# Bremont Solo v. IWC Mark XVI (UPDATE)...AND THE WINNER IS...



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

My AD definitely packed this one securely...a package within a package within a box within a box within a box. The suspense was added to say the least. My only gripe is that the bracelet doesn't sit flush against the case at the north end of the case (see last picture). Any suggestions as to how to remedy this? It seems maybe the pin might just need to be messed with a little because the bracelet sits much flusher against the case at the south end of the case, albeit not totally flush (see all other pictures).


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Awesome choice!!!!


----------



## cameraman12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful watch! Congratulations! One of my favorite Bremont's.


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks great. 

Tom


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Ilove the Solo. that is my next watch. a big congrats. :-!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats on getting one of my three favorite Bremonts and the most versatile of the lot (SM500 & the AC1-C are the other two).

Assuming you didn't post this on the IWC forum.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great looking Solo. You made the right choice. I've had mine a week and love it. Also, register yours online to get your COSC cert. I did mine last Wednesday and the cert was at my house in the US on Tuesday. Absolute awesome customer service.


----------



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Anyone have any thoughts on why the end of the bracelet that connects to the case has a little gap (see the pictures)? Is this the wrong bracelet (i.e. the one that fits other models more snug but not the Solo)? I looked on the website and under the Solo it says for bracelet options: "embossed leather (various colors) with stainless steel pin buckle or titanium bracelet with engraved security clasp." Perhaps the steel bracelet I have on it has the gaps because it's not the correct bracelet and I need the titanium one?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Meliaser-

I definitely think you should post this on the IWC forum ; )

Great choice, I have the same piece and love it. I just asked Michael at Bremont about the bracelet fit and should have an answer for you shortly.

Regards,

Dan


----------



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Meliaser-
> 
> I definitely think you should post this on the IWC forum ; )
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dan! I really appreciate it. I sent an email to Bremont's inquiry email address and I'm 
having my AD contact Bremont about it too. Hopefully between the three of us we will have an 
answer soon. I sure hope so because I can't wear the watch and risk scratching up the 
bracelet if I have to take it back to the AD and swap it out for the correct bracelet.


----------

